# What do you think of this CUTE doeling!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is Chit-A-Witt, or Chit for short, she is full boer, her dad is a tank and her mom is a dainty but large girl. So give me your thoughts on her, I just love her, so I can't really judge her! She's about 3-4 months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a cutie pie for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't wait to see her and Diesel's kids!!! She's chocolate with black feet so I'm pretty sure I'll get black paints or dapples!!!!
But come on, what do you really think? I know her top line isn't the greatest, but would you keep her in your herd? She stays here so I'm just curious.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am SO NOT good at this but I did notice the top and the only other thing I can see is her back legs look a little funny. Like they bow out. But I've had some goats that look like they have a million issues in their pictures lol so it might be just the way she is standing.
Personality always wins here as well  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a total sweetheart! Personality is my weakness, if the goat is friendly and loving then conformation goes out the window. Oh well! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't like her topline or her rump, she is pretty fine boned and narrow through the front and back. She does however have a nice neck with smooth blending throughout. She's a cute doeling, but just too dainty for my taste.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you, I just checked my calender, she's 9 weeks, she's over half her mothers size but she is dainty, but her personality more than makes up for it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's Chit with her mom, you can see where she gets her daintiness from, mom is a good 140# - 150# but very fine, I haven't weighed Chit, but she's huge. (their touching sides so no photo deception here )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have a good buck to cover her. I've had very puny not very impressive does give me some wicked awesome kids. That's why I try not to judge too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's what I'm hoping for, get the best buck you can and he will better your herd by at least half!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for, get the best buck you can and he will better your herd by at least half!


That's how I've been seeing and doing it 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a pic from the top, I'm concerned about her pasterns too, what do you think?


----------

